# Services Watches



## Eva (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi All

I was just wonering if anyone out there can give me a bit of advice about a 'services watch' that has just been past down to me from my grandma. I am unable to upload any photos of the watch at the moment as I dont have a website available to do this, so heres a brief description instead:

Its actually in the style of a nurses fob watch where you would pin it to your top and lift the watch upwards to read the time. Its in its origional Services case and the watch says Services on its face. It has a circular face and a decorative circular gold and brown pattern around the main watch face.

Sorry I cant be any clearer at present but I will post photos as soon as i can. Id be most grateful of any feedback you could give me on this watch as I have only seen information about the normal services watches for the wrist, not the nurses style fob watch.

Thanks for your time,

Eva


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Eva said:


> Hi All
> 
> I was just wonering if anyone out there can give me a bit of advice about a 'services watch' that has just been past down to me from my grandma. I am unable to upload any photos of the watch at the moment as I dont have a website available to do this, so heres a brief description instead:
> 
> ...


Hi Eva & welcome to the forum :rltb:

I`m not sure what information/advice you`re looking for but you may know that the Services Watch Company was based in Leicester, production began in the late 1920`s & ceased in the late 1970s/early 1980s.

Here`s a rough guide dating Services by the logo style...










(Graphic created by & used with the permission of Rich Haythorne)

Services did not itself make watches instead it either sourced complete watches or parts which were they then assembled from various companies, some continental others based in this country. Can you provide any other information, ie printed on the dial as this with the style of logo can often help identify where & by which company the watch, or at least the movement was made.


----------



## Eva (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi Mach,

Thanks for getting back to me so quickly, and thanks for the logo info. I think its from the 1950s to 1980s now ive checked the logo. Ive managed to post some pictures of the watch below so you can have a look. Just wondering if you could tell me where it comes from and how much the watch is worth. I'm also curious about why its so ornate - it seems very stylised for a military watch!

Thanks again for all your help, much appreciated,

Eva


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Eva, welcome to :rltb:

Mach is our resident guru and expert on Services watches - I'd go so far as to say probably the leading guy in the world on this make nowadays! :yes:

(He'll be blushing now :dummyspit: ) All I'm going to add is that the name "Services" is just that, it's only a name - it doesn't signify that they made watches for the Military or Armed Forces. The ladies fob you've posted is a dress watch intended to be worn as a brooch, in a similar fashion to a "Nurses" watch - enabling it to read "upside down". Ladies with ample bosoms assets would have been able to read the time with just a downwwards glance! :lol:

There might have been a chain with it originally to allow it to be worn as a pendant as well as clipped onto the brooch fittings. If you like it, clean it gently and just wear it now and then.


----------



## Eva (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi Mel,

Thanks so much for your reply, it was really useful. I think I will start to wear it as it still keeps time really well. Think I will put it on a chain.

Thanks again Mel :thumbsup:

Eva


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi Eva, I concour with Mel this is a dress watch. There doesn`t appear to be any indication on the dial as to it`s origins or information about the movement so the only chance of getting any idea about these (if you`re interested) would be to remove the back & post a photo of the inside.

The box is interesting in itself,I`ve been trying to see if the different styles the company used can help me get a better idea about dates, unfortunately very few seem to have survived (mind you that`s often the case with old watch boxes generally). Comparing to others I`ve come across my feeling is that your watch would date at the earliest to the late 1960s.

I`m glad you`ve decided to wear it especially as it has a connection to your grandmother. You asked about it`s potential value, I`m not too keen on giving valuations as generally a watch is worth what someone is prepared to pay for it, there aren`t many Services collectors (actually I`m not aware of anyone other then myself who has much interest in them ). Having said that I have just done a search of `completed` ebay listings & although no fob watches were listed there were nine ladies wristwatches, apart from one which sold for Â£14.99 and another for Â£10.50 the majority went for between Â£1-Â£5, however IMO the connection with your grandmother outweighs it`s monetory value :thumbsup:


----------



## Eva (Aug 10, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Hi Eva, I concour with Mel this is a dress watch. There doesn`t appear to be any indication on the dial as to it`s origins or information about the movement so the only chance of getting any idea about these (if you`re interested) would be to remove the back & post a photo of the inside.
> 
> The box is interesting in itself,I`ve been trying to see if the different styles the company used can help me get a better idea about dates, unfortunately very few seem to have survived (mind you that`s often the case with old watch boxes generally). Comparing to others I`ve come across my feeling is that your watch would date at the earliest to the late 1960s.
> 
> I`m glad you`ve decided to wear it especially as it has a connection to your grandmother. You asked about it`s potential value, I`m not too keen on giving valuations as generally a watch is worth what someone is prepared to pay for it, there aren`t many Services collectors (actually I`m not aware of anyone other then myself who has much interest in them ). Having said that I have just done a search of `completed` ebay listings & although no fob watches were listed there were nine ladies wristwatches, apart from one which sold for Â£14.99 and another for Â£10.50 the majority went for between Â£1-Â£5, however IMO the connection with your grandmother outweighs it`s monetory value :thumbsup:


Hi Mach,

Thanks again for the information ^_^ .Im really glad I know more about the watch now. I will try and get the back off the watch and post you some pictures of the inside, to see if you can shed more light on where it comes from etc,

Eva :jump:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Good luck with your sale Eva Services Watch - Rare Nurses style watch by Services


----------



## Eva (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks Mach!

I thought I'd see if I could get anything for it, so my sister's posted it on ebay for me. Fingers crossed! :derisive:,

Thanks again for your help. :thumbsup:

Eva


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well I have to say I`ll be truly amazed if you manage to sell it at that price but as I said good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Good luck with your sale Eva Services Watch - Rare Nurses style watch by Services





mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well I have to say I`ll be truly amazed if you manage to sell it at that price but as I said good luck :thumbsup:


& now after having been relisted a number of times with reducing BINs Rare Nurses style watch by Services

Well I did try to tell her


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

:hi:


----------

